# WIMC 2.0 (Where is my car?)



## matiasguerra (May 27, 2014)

Hello people!
This time I come to introduce version 2.0 of my app:
*WIMC (Where is my car?).*

The idea came some time ago after that I forgot several times where I had parked my car. Sometimes I wrote the address in my phone to remember and then I thought: *""why not use an app that do it for me?"*.
That's when I started to look for an app that meet that goal, but I didn't found any app that liked to me fully, because they were unusable, had ads, or they didn't work correctly.

So I decided to learn Android programming and make the app myself.

The app is fairly simple, but perfectly fulfills its function. When opening the app it shows a map using GoogleMaps API. With a simple click it saves the current location obtained by GPS, showing on the map the marker with the address obtained.

After saving the location, three buttons will be displayed:


 


Move the map to the location where the car is.


Get driving directions to the location of the car


Delete the saved location.

In the left navigation bar there is an access to the latest saved locations, with date, description and a snapshot of the map.

In this new version, I changed the design fully to suit *Material Design*.

Here are some screenshots:


























The app can be downloaded in any phone with Android from:https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.matiasguerra.wimc.app

Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/WIMCapp

I invite everyone to download and leave comments. It would also be very useful that you share and leave your reviews in the Google Play Store.

Regards,
Matías Guerra.


----------



## matiasguerra (May 27, 2014)

This is the app website!
http://www.matiasguerra.com.ar/wimc/


----------



## matiasguerra (May 27, 2014)

New update!
After a long time WIMC gets a new update. Main features:
- New UI
- Add comments to locations.
- Edit locations.
- Long-press on map to save location.
- Show the way to the car

Download link: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.matiasguerra.wimc.app


----------

